

Coffee Meets Bagel comes to Google Glass - magsafe
https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/blog/index.php/original/coffee-meets-bagel-comes-to-google-glass/

======
gearoidoc
So the girl is all about the guys career prospects whilst the guy is only
interested in the probability of her having D cup breasts?

Way to hammer home stereotypes, guys.

